# The Squiby Fan Club



## Lili (Jul 9, 2010)

I noticed that some people have Squibys in their signature, including myself, and since Adoptables, GPX+, and Dragon Cave have their own clubs, why not this adoptables site?
Join if you have one, want one, or just like to obsessively click them. This will also be a place for a lot of levelup-ing to occur.

*Members*
NightDaemon
Full Metal Cookies
Cryptica​


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 9, 2010)

SQUIBIES EVERYWHERE

Sign me up :B

This is me, though I need to update the profile a bit. I keep meaning to make more, I should do that.

Fun Fact: Three of my adoptables are based off of my friends/me, though one is an Unlisted.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 9, 2010)

Sure, count me in. Don't see why not, since I have one. :P Although I haven't touched it in forever...

this is mine

since I hadn't touched it in forever, I decided to delete all my adoptables so I could start over :U

EDIT: I made a Fullmetal Alchemist themed adoptable 89


----------

